
The Government Isn’t Handing Over Argentina's Casa Rosada Twitter Account - redknight666
http://www.bubblear.com/casa-rosada-twitter/
======
redknight666
And twitter is not doing nothing (except unverifying it -- which is nothing).

I am pretty sure you wouldnt behave in the same way if @potus, @whitehouse or
other government account is kept by the leaving party.

Spread the word:
[https://twitter.com/federicolois/status/675780543171207168](https://twitter.com/federicolois/status/675780543171207168)

